# Eine Spalte in xampp als Typ array erstellen - ein array mit "insert" hinzufügen.



## Gandaaaalf (2. Nov 2019)

Moin,

ich will eine Tabelle mit einer Spalte erstellen, welche ein Array ist. Ich habe xampp durchsucht konnte aber keine Funktion finden oder einen Typ finden welche eine Spalte als Array definieren würde. Daher die Frage, gibt es so einen Typ oder Funktion? Und wenn ja, wo?


Ebenfalls habe ich versucht ein Array in eine Spalte einzufügen, aber bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung.


Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen entweder die Spalte zu einem Typ "Array" zu machen oder/und mit "insert" ein array der Spalte hinzuzufügen. 



Spoiler: code mit dem ich es versucht habe





```
public void setTest(String [] idArr) { 


try {

String query = "Insert bestellung (test)"+"values (?)";

PreparedStatement stmt = con.prepareStatement(query);

stmt.setArray(1, con.createArrayOf("String", idArr));


stmt.executeUpdate();


}

catch(Exception e) {

System.out.println(e);

}


}




public static void main(String[] args)  {

DBConnect connect = new DBConnect();

String [] s = {"dies das", "dies sss"};

        connect.setTest(s);

    }
```




Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme: 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.AbstractMethodError: com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createArrayOf(Ljava/lang/String;[Ljava/lang/ObjectLjava/sql/Array;
            at Design.DBConnect.setTest(DBConnect.java:527)
            at Design.test.main(test.java:156)


----------



## Robat (2. Nov 2019)

Sicher dass du das Array in der Spalte speichern willst und nicht dein Datenbankdesign noch mal überdenken willst?


----------



## Gandaaaalf (2. Nov 2019)

Wie würdest du dass denn machen? 

Bsp: Habe Artikel mit id 5 und Artikel mit id 3, jeweils 4 Stück von beiden. Nun speicher ich artikel id 5 und 3, jeweils 4 Stück in Regalfach 1. Also muss nun Regalfach 1 die Artikelid 5 und 3 übergeben bekommen und jeweils die Anzahl.
Aber da man nur eine Artikelid übergeben kann ist dass ein bisschen schwer. 
-> mit array wäre es einfacher mehrere IDs und deren Anzahl zu speichern


----------



## Robat (2. Nov 2019)

Ich würde das ganze einfach in mehrere Tabellen aufteilen. Vorstellbar wäre folgendes:

```
Tabelle Artikel mit `artikelid`, `name`, ...
Tabelle Regal mit `regalId`, was_auch_immer
Tabelle RegalEintrag mit `artikelid` (Foreign Key auf ArtikelID), `regalId` (Foreign Key auf regalId), anzahl
```


----------

